# Breath of fresh air and I still have hope



## iwokeup (Jul 24, 2013)

Will the separation end in divorce or will my serial cheating husband wake up?

The latest affair has been going on almost a yr and in between that affair in the last 3 months he has managed to start another one. 3 months ago I told him I was leaving, he begged and pleaded for me to stay. I did and now I'm right back to where i started. Im leaving. I have a place to go. He is my friend and for the life of me I cannot figure out why he can't be faithful. And this is not the only time while I was pregnant he would text his children's mother about how they were going to have sex, don't know if that ever happened. His other child mother expressed that she was still having sex with him as well. Nevermind those situations cause even though they are now there. These others are there as well. 

See he needs me more then I need him except for the fact we have a toddler together. I just need him to co-parent. I have everything else situated, But I feel bad for leaving my marriage. Feel bad for it not working out. Feel bad for it having to come to this. And yes it has to come to this. For the last year he has had 2 affairs ongoing and only stop when he got caught for a week and was right back at it. So i have no choice but to leave. 

He sat in MC and act as if he was changing. Claim he has issue buit never when to IC to get help with those said issues. He is manipulative, a liar, a cheat and does not want to grow up. 

I always had hope but it has dwindled in these months which led to this. Hard part is we have fun, we enjoy each other, we talk to each other for hours. I don't enjoy the sex as much because now I know I'm sharing him so I'd rather not but I still did it as his wife. 

He needs the newness. He needs me to be up under him all of the time. he has no hobbies and get bored very easily. He wants me around him 24/7. This is his claim as to his issues. he's selfish. So since I have to go to work and do house duties and take care of children. during that time he goes out to play. instead of finding a hobby while im at work or finding something productive to do. 

My trust is gone, he affairs has consumed me. I need air. Fresh air. I don't want anyone else. But I don't want this. This sucks!!!!!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Hard as it is to think of leaving, do you value yourself so little that you would stay with a lying, manipulative serial cheater? Your child is young now, but as he grows up he will see the behavior his father models and think it is right. Is this what you want for your son?

Please get yourself tested for STD’s, including HIV, and refrain from having sex with him.

Out of curiosity, why isn’t he working?


----------

